# Groomathon....



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

Wow! Thanks for sharing - they look great!


----------



## Bwilson (Mar 25, 2014)

Thanks of sharing most the photos I see of them are in the water. They are gorgeous quite the task getting them all groomed and ready. Love the coats so much hair.


----------



## rooroch (Nov 7, 2012)

They look fantastic. What a job. At least their coats are straight. Grit's is quite curly on his back and thick and always looks scruffy. He is in the river twice a day and then only completely dry from the evening until midday when he is back in the river again!! Thank goodness he does not get hot spots.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Had another groomathon tonight... 

Thought I'd share, particularly for all those people asking how much goldens shed.  

Jacks is totally blowing his coat right now. I had really done a major league grooming the other day.... but the dogs went swimming this afternoon - which was followed up by a bath and blow dry. 

And it was actually kinda shocking to see the clumps of fur blowing off him. There was fur everywhere. It was coming off like I was shearing a sheep or something.  

The below pictures are of some the clumps I swept up (there were more that blew under the bed and into the closet)...


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

I feel your pain. Max has been shedding like crazy these last few days. Need some cooler weather. 100 degrees today.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Haha..... I think Jacks has been shedding since we had the furnace running quite a bit this month. At least that's my theory since he usually does this big coat blow in fall or winter.

This week has been gorgeous so far - knock on wood. Perfect temps in low to mid 70's. If it could be like this year round, it would be awesome. 

*** Funny thing to add. Last groomathon between both boys took me 4 hours? 

This time it was just about 2 hours between bathing and finishing up. 

Did the same bath, condition (Bertie just got shampooed since he will have another show prep bath on Friday or Saturday morning - but Jacks got a vinegar treatment followed up by a conditioner), feet and ear trim as listed above. No thinning out with Jacks, but that normally just takes a minute anyway.

My bet is Jacks had double the coat the last time. Today I'm pretty sure he was dry as fast as Bertie - about 30 minutes.


----------

